# Wireless flash trigger?



## crimbfighter (Jul 24, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good brand and/or model wireless flash trigger they have had success with? I'm in the market for one, but have no personal experience with the brands I have found thus far. :scratch:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tdz16 (Jul 24, 2010)

Digging my Pocketwizard Plus II's.  Kinda wish I had the version that allows for use of the high sync speed feature on my D700.

There are other cheaper options though.  I hear about people having issues with their cheaper options not firing consistently and I'm just as happy as can be with my choice.

~Tom


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 24, 2010)

PWs are quite expensive IMO.
i have a set of cactus V4s and they haven't missed yet.
i would def suggest giving them a shot.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 24, 2010)

Just bought these, they are great infra red and wireless work every time over 600feet outside 150feet indoors comes with all the leads you need 
Seculine TwinLink Flash Trigger


----------



## edouble (Jul 24, 2010)

The Pocket Wizards have been a long time industry standard  wireless flash trigger but are a couple hundred bucks. PW's are known to be 100% reliable. 

From the research I have done the next best option and $100's cheaper are the Cactus V4. If you have the cash to blow get the PW if not get the V4.

There are other manufacturers of radio transmitters available but these two seem to be the most popular.


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sorry, but Pocket Wizards are not 100% reliable.

They have had trouble with their newest offerings the MiniTT and FlexTT.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm looking for one too. Found this one [ame="http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-NPT-04-Wireless-Receiver-cowboystudio/dp/B002W3IXZW/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1279992423&sr=1-2"]Amazon.com: CowboyStudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger&#8230;[/ame]

and this one (i'll probably go with this one as this is compatible to the Canon 589ex) [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-OP-4C-Channel-Wireless-Receiver/dp/B002FIWLD4/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1279995219&sr=1-2[/ame]


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2010)

crimbfighter said:


> Can anyone recommend a good brand and/or model wireless flash trigger they have had success with? I'm in the market for one, but have no personal experience with the brands I have found thus far. :scratch:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Pocket Wizards are overkill for most amateur shooters.

Wireless triggers come in 2 types:

Radio
Infrared
Radio triggers have more raneg and most offer at least 4 channels so other nearby photographers don't trigger your light(s) which can happen with infrared systems.

Radio is not effected by direct sunlight but infrared wireless can be.

I know several amateur shooters using these:
PT-04 C Radio Wireless Remote Double-Flash Trigger?3Rx - eBay (item 280402884186 end time Jul-25-10 01:50:11 PDT)

There are the more expensive Gadget Infinity triggers:
Gadget Infinity :: Digital Camera :: Flash Trigger :: Cactus Wireless Flash Trigger Set V4

RadioPoppers:
radiopopper - home

and several other brands.

Which is right for you depends on your needs, and your budget.


----------



## edouble (Jul 24, 2010)

KmH said:


> I'm sorry, but Pocket Wizards are not 100% reliable.
> 
> They have had trouble with their newest offerings the MiniTT and FlexTT.



I have not tested them myself. I have done hours of research reading the experiences from hobbyist to professional photographers who have used PW. 

No need to be sorry. But you have been the first to say that they are not 100% reliable. When hundreds of people agree I often take it to be true.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Jul 24, 2010)

Post Deleted by author


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2010)

edouble said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but Pocket Wizards are not 100% reliable.
> ...


The original PW's are good, but it's not their only product anymore. Their reputation for reliability has taken a big hit, based on issues they had with their products I cited.

Keep checking.


----------



## edouble (Jul 24, 2010)

KmH said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Ohhh..... I am going to use homemade PC cable!!!!!!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 24, 2010)

Taylor, that's really nice! I'm looking for something of that sort for myself also for some portrait work, mainly floral arrangements. Got a link for that set by any chance?


----------



## Taylor510ce (Jul 24, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Taylor, that's really nice! I'm looking for something of that sort for myself also for some portrait work, mainly floral arrangements. Got a link for that set by any chance?


 
Thanks. For my first test I am happy with it. I never really shot a lot of portraits let alone with strobes. I should have used something on the ground to reflect light up though for fill I think. Oh well, not bad for a quick setup.

Here is the link to 1 trigger and reciever and then the second link is a reciever alone. As long as they are set to the same channels they will all work in unison. They are non-TTL though.

CowboyStudio Photography Lighting | Studio Equipment | Studio Accessories

CowboyStudio Photography Lighting | Studio Equipment | Studio Accessories

The light stand with umbrella was like $60 bucks and the flash I use is $150.

The only thing I don't like about the flash reciever is that it it is about 2 inches or so long so it makes the flash sit up higher on the bracket than normal, but it still works fine.

Also, Cowboy Studio was kinda wierd, they don't communicate well when shipping your order. It took a while to get here and I almost thought they stiffed me, but it did show up, just be patient with them.


----------



## Helen B (Jul 24, 2010)

I use PWs so I have no experience of other models, but here are my observations:

The PWs work with old strobe/flash units with a high trigger voltage. The spec for the Cactus triggers suggests that they can also cope with high trigger voltages. The spec for the Cowboy units says that they can cope with only 12 V. That's OK for a lot of modern flashes, but there are quite a few older flashes with higher trigger voltages. They are often good value for money.

PW transmitters or receivers are built in to some strobes and some lightmeters. That may not be an important factor to you, but I have found it useful.

Best,
Helen


----------



## kundalini (Jul 24, 2010)

I went with *Paul C Buffs' CyberSync*.  The only issue I've had is remembering to 'wake up' the receivers via the transmitter after relatively short idle times.  Apart from that incidental, they have performed flawlessly.

If someone gives me the nod, I am interested in the *Cyber Commander*.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies! This definitely gives me much more information to chew on before making my decision. I think given my budget (I'd rather save money on this to spend more on fast glass) the PW's are out of my reach...but thanks for all the suggestions. I'm always weary of going by the written reviews on websites, I always prefer to hear personal experiences from more readily confirmed users.


----------

